# [AVISO] lafilefixer

## the incredible hurd

Bien, hace algún tiempo observé que ejecutar revdep-rebuild -p antes de lafilefixer --justfixit, mostraba más paquetes a recomiplar que ejecutándolo después de lafilefixer --justfixit; con lo que lo incluí en mi alias antes que revdep-rebuild y me han dejado de funcionar algunos programas.

Esto ha sido en i686, por el momento.

Recomiendo encarecidamente usar antes revdep-rebuild que lafilefixer --justfixit.

Espero que nadie tenga que confirmarlo, porque tendrá un sistema que no funcione correctamente.

----------

## natxoblogg

grácias por la anotación!!!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Solo ejecuto  lafilefixer --justfixit cuando portage lo pide, sin embargo no esta demás tener cuidado, gracias por el dato.

----------

## pcmaster

El mensaje que me ha dado portage es

```
Eselect-opengl package now strips the libGL.la file. This file was broken and

thus we proceeded with its removal. It brings slight inconvenience on you fellow

users. After emerging the new version =app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 please

emerge one more package dev-util/lafilefixer and use it for fixing all various

compilation issues by running as root:

# lafilefixer --just-fixit

Note that not-running this command will bring you compilation issues so you

should really pay attention to this message and act upon it.
```

Es decir, me ponía # lafilefixer --just-fixit en vez de # lafilefixer --justfixit y por eso la orden no funcionaba.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Es decir, me ponía # lafilefixer --just-fixit en vez de # lafilefixer --justfixit y por eso la orden no funcionaba.

 

¡Qué cosas!, a mí me ponía:

 *Quote:*   

> Eselect-opengl package now strips the libGL.la file. This file was broken and
> 
> thus we proceeded with its removal. It brings slight inconvenience on you fellow
> 
> users. After emerging the new version =app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 please
> ...

 

```

# lafilefixer --help

lafilefixer (C) 2009 Peter Alfredsen <loki_val@gentoo.org>

Released under the MIT/X11 license.

Usage: lafilefixer [OPTION] [FILE|DIR]...

Fix .la libtool archives to list libraries, not .la files in dependency_libs and

do some minor fixups, moving -pthread to inherited_linker_flags if available and

eliminating duplicate library listings.

By default, lafilefixer is recursive, fixing all .la files in all subdirectories

so if you want to fix only a single file, it must be specified in full.

Options:

  -h, --help            Display this text and exit.

      --justfixit       Choose some reasonable dirs, such as /usr/lib*, etc. ,

                        find all .la files and fix them to not use .la files

                        for linking

      --license           Display the license and exit.

```

Da igual, lo voy a eliminar de mi alias al final de todas las compilaciones y voy a ejecutarlo sólo cuando portage lo pida, tal y como comenta edgar_uriel84.

Saludos.

```

# lafilefixer --just-fixit

--just-fixit is not a valid directory or file, skipping.

```

----------

